

2600 releases a digital edition of their magazine. - icco
http://www.2600.com/news/view/article/12029

======
SageRaven
Anyone know if the actual magazine has declined as badly as "Off the Hook"
over the years? I had an interest around the time of Corley's trial. Reading
the transcript of the deposition of Jack Valenti -- may everyone dance on his
grave -- was hilarious, and a depressing peek into litigation. The radio show
was pretty good, but each time I revisit it (once a year or so), it seems to
have devolved further into pointless wanking.

~~~
cmoylan
I have a subscription. In terms of hard technical information, Phrack has them
beat. Still, I find most of the articles in 2600 interesting. The tone of the
magazine is rather neutral, compared to Phrack which sometimes reads like it
was written by an angry 15-year-old.

------
morganpyne
When I read this, I was kind of hoping that there might be... urm... 'easter
eggs' in the digital edition. Would be very cool if it included an interesting
(but non-threatening) exploit in the digital version to make it do something
it shouldn't quite be able to do or that you were not expecting. (e.g. hidden
in an article on exploiting Kindle or PDF security) The medium _is_ the
message :-)

------
bigmac
A coworker of mine is adamant that the only safe way to buy 2600 is with cash.

~~~
j2d2j2d2
I can't imagine the zine is taken _that_ seriously. The content has been
elementary for most of it's existence. This sounds more like the paranoid
types drawn to hacker scenes and less like the kinda folks that write
exploits.

Try Phrack if this is your thing. Their articles are still amazing quality and
contains much more information on the topics 2600 readers are interested in.

~~~
icco
I'm not gonna lie, I read this almost entirely for the letters to the editor
section. So hilarious.

------
mcantelon
$10 seems a bit much.

~~~
CWuestefeld
It's not one issue. It says "from 2009 to 2010", and while it's not clear
whether that represents one or two years, it's still quite a savings over
buying back issues on paper, or even a subscription.

~~~
dasil003
On a random tangent, having spent most of yesterday grokking the transition
from a date to datetime on a subscription billing system, and the resulting
implications to inclusiveness (ie. 1 day vs 1 second), I can say with no hint
of irony that I truly appreciate the ambiguity of the phrase 2009-2010.

------
jdp23
DRM free!

------
bdb
I pick up and leaf through 2600 whenever I end up in a Barnes & Noble or
Borders, just to see if it's still there, really.

I'm generally not that excited by the articles about computer security, but I
still love reading articles written about the hardware that runs the PSTN.

------
nowarninglabel
Kindle purchase is definitely worth it to me. The foreward is an interesting
discussion, and brings up my own feelings about how I enjoyed 2600 being out
of the mainstream, but it does seem like a time in which it can now be more
socially acceptable and open.

------
ffffruit
I remember I used to buy 2600 when I was a kid. One of the biggest technical
bookstores in Athens (Greece) only brought two copies of each new issue and it
was basically a race to get it. That being said, it was severely overpriced
but I enjoyed reading it.

------
rbanffy
No epub?

